# Poachers



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

Will Be Shot... You Have Been Warned... Paintballs Hurt


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

WTF?

a story mabye?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

heks said:


> Will Be Shot... You Have Been Warned... Paintballs Hurt


is this a joke?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

What's being poached ? Eggs, rare white tigers??


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

*What if the poachers have real guns?*

What if the poachers have real guns and attack lions? :skep:


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

whos poaching? and what? trails?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

good idea, i'll help


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

i think he means poaching trails


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

heks said:


> Will Be Shot... You Have Been Warned... Paintballs Hurt


Word.

Where was you? We got # 7 going and it is MAN-SIZED...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Word.
> 
> Where was you? We got # 7 going and it is MAN-SIZED...


Damn, already, i gots to come out there and dig more.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Word.
> 
> Where was you? We got # 7 going and it is MAN-SIZED...


i had to work.. i was able to ride some trail early but that was it... ill be out of town this weekend so i dont think ill be there... but the weekend after for sure... im not scheduling a dang thang... and if your really scared about that dont poach... have a sense of humor for cryin out loud


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

yo heks, i'm down to build on weekends if i get to ride the trails haha




(freeze the paintballs btw)


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

screw paintballs, buckshot is more effective I hear.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shooter....dats what they call me


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i find the concept of "poaching" trails a little bit hilarious.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

shouldn't this thread say "trespassing" on "private property"?

wtf is poaching


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

euroford said:


> i find the concept of "poaching" trails a little bit hilarious.


Most likely because you've never had the displeasure of building anything and watching it get destroyed by hacks who never repair their damage.

And 'trails' in the context of this thread means dirtjumps.......which are even more sensitive.....especially in drier climates.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

kidwoo said:


> Most likely because you've never had the displeasure of building anything and watching it get destroyed by hacks who never repair their damage.
> 
> And 'trails' in the context of this thread means dirtjumps.......which are even more sensitive.....especially in drier climates.


ya that sucks, specially when people mess up big jumps and take the dirt for smaller ones that one sucks...


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

most of us are tresspassing. I know my "trail" isn't exactly legal. But, I would kill anyone who messes it up.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

euroford said:


> i find the concept of "poaching" trails a little bit hilarious.


im sure you would find it funny... it says you like rock... when you have put countless hours into something only to have some hacks come and **** your ****, i want to see you laugh then... im sure you would be kinda pissed... but since yuo like rock im sure you dont know what trails are anyway... stick to your crack and topic you know about


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

heks said:


> im sure you would find it funny... it says you like rock... when you have put countless hours into something only to have some hacks come and **** your ****, i want to see you laugh then... im sure you would be kinda pissed... but since yuo like rock im sure you dont know what trails are anyway... stick to your crack and topic you know about


ya that **** pisses me off, atleast its not as bad as people putting up booby traps


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

How about getting the poachers, teaching them time ride the trail and teach them how to build. Way more productive. Most of the time, poachers just do not know any better, TEACH THEM by not being an a**hat and bring them into the inner circle. Always, works best, of course some may not adhere, then kick their butt.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

rollertoaster said:


> But, I would kill anyone who messes it up.


I sincerely hope you're exaggerating!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

MaddSquirrel said:


> How about getting the poachers, teaching them time ride the trail and teach them how to build. Way more productive. Most of the time, poachers just do not know any better, TEACH THEM by not being an a**hat and bring them into the inner circle. Always, works best, of course some may not adhere, then kick their butt.


This is the way you want it to work, but some people just think that stuff grows on it's own. It's even worse when they chop down 6hrs of work so *they* can roll through them:madmax:

I'm slowly getting a crew together that wants to build to ride, but we're leery of wasting effort. We're going to install some basic signs saying that if you want to ride; respect and repair the trails. We hope that helps, but we're not going to do anything to stop others in hope that the building bug spreads.

To the OP
I think it was in one of ZDs threads they used cable locked between two trees to keep poachers away. Not as a trap, but as a message to GTFO


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

either the jumps are yours and its trespassing, or your building them on public land and performing a public service that others are free to enjoy. lets just hope they arn't hacks, do know how to do repairs and don't do anything stupid for which they may earn a buttkicking.

the sense of ownership implied by the term "poaching" is misguided.

you knew they were temporary when you built them, knew it when they got bulldozed and should know it when some hack cases them and didn't bother fixing them up. if your lucky, maybe next time you'll show him where the shovels are stashed and he'll buy ya a beer.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

euroford said:


> either the jumps are yours and its trespassing, or your building them on public land and performing a public service that others are free to enjoy. lets just hope they arn't hacks, do know how to do repairs and don't do anything stupid for which they may earn a buttkicking.
> 
> the sense of ownership implied by the term "poaching" is misguided.
> 
> you knew they were temporary when you built them, knew it when they got bulldozed and should know it when some hack cases them and didn't bother fixing them up. if your lucky, maybe next time you'll show him where the shovels are stashed and he'll buy ya a beer.


Yes, living in wonderland would be nice.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

you can definately tell who the poachers and hacks are on this thread...:nono:


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Yes, living in wonderland would be nice.


Try niceness, it works wonders


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Being an asshat wont win you many friends. The combative and negative attitudes that some people like to perpetrate can be more detrimental than the "poachers" are. Trying to include people instead of excluding them, is a much better way to approach it, and can extend the life of your _temporary_ jump spots. If you feel compelled to kill or harm people over piles of dirt, you probably have issues. If you are talking about PRIVATE PROPERTY, you have a right to protect it....


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Seriously, are you guys retarted?

By poachers I'm assuming that people are trespassing on YOUR private property to ride. If this happens, don't warn them with paintballs, warn them with shotgun shells full of rock salt. It wont kill them, but it'll sure sting like hell and teach them a lesson. On top of that you have the legal right because they are trespassing (a illegal and arrestable offense). Just make sure you have the appropriate warnings and signage.

If you mean poachers as in you don't like the fact that others are riding trails that you built on public land or in regional and state parks and open spaces, then I'm sorry dude but you're just gonna have to stop being bitter and get over it. Chances are you are breaking the law by putting the trails/jumps there in the first place... making you a poacher and a huge hypocrite. Yeah if it's on public land then the public has the full right to use it. Sorry dude, but you don't own the land and you building on it is most likely illegal and could get you fines and jail time if your caught (depending on the area). Its unfortunate that others wont help build and repair what was damaged, it plucks that soft spot on my heart strings that nobody is doing maintenence on a trail that you've poured a lot of blood and sweat into. Perhaps you could be more friendly and try to get the so-called poachers to help out. Threatening to shoot someone with paintballs isn't going to solve anything unless you like having your a** kicked.

And BTW- if any punk groms with a hyperactive sense of entitlement shoot me with paintballs on any trails I ride they are going to get a broken paintball gun and probably a broken face. I take being shot at with a paintball gun as an attack, and I will defend myself with whatever reasonable force I deem necessary to stop the attack (and yes the cops will side with me). There are so many alternatives like posting signs or turning off the x-box so you can get outside and patrol YOUR trails. Violence never is the answer and it almost always is responded to with more violence. All I can say is I hope you're bigger and tougher than the people you plan on shooting. If not, well get prepared to get the piss beat out of you a lot.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

MaddSquirrel said:


> How about getting the poachers, teaching them time ride the trail and teach them how to build. Way more productive. Most of the time, poachers just do not know any better, TEACH THEM by not being an a**hat and bring them into the inner circle. Always, works best, of course some may not adhere, then kick their butt.


why waste the time in building sick jumps if your going to try and teach some hacks how to ride on them.. the trails we have are built for us who shred and only us who shred... we bring friends out there on invitation along with telling them to keep there mouths shut about the place... some could not and some came and became poachers... its to those as*hats i speak... and sorry your not going to get us to teach you how to shred


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

creyc said:


> I sincerely hope you're exaggerating!


 are you really as big a puss as you seem to be


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

heks said:


> are you really as big a puss as you seem to be


easy killer


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

euroford said:


> either the jumps are yours and its trespassing, or your building them on public land and performing a public service that others are free to enjoy. lets just hope they arn't hacks, do know how to do repairs and don't do anything stupid for which they may earn a buttkicking.
> 
> the sense of ownership implied by the term "poaching" is misguided.
> 
> you knew they were temporary when you built them, knew it when they got bulldozed and should know it when some hack cases them and didn't bother fixing them up. if your lucky, maybe next time you'll show him where the shovels are stashed and he'll buy ya a beer.


they are temporary if hacks start showing up, getting hurt, and spreading the word... we keep our **** secret... and plan to keep it that way... the trails have been there for years... because they are in a secret location no in the public view.. plus we have permission from the lands caretaker... hes on our side... bwahahahahahaa


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

euroford said:


> either the jumps are yours and its trespassing, or your building them on public land and performing a public service that others are free to enjoy. lets just hope they arn't hacks, do know how to do repairs and don't do anything stupid for which they may earn a buttkicking.
> 
> the sense of ownership implied by the term "poaching" is misguided.
> 
> you knew they were temporary when you built them, knew it when they got bulldozed and should know it when some hack cases them and didn't bother fixing them up. if your lucky, maybe next time you'll show him where the shovels are stashed and he'll buy ya a beer.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

creyc said:


> Try niceness, it works wonders


get off the drugs and step into reality... you can only be nice for so long


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

heks said:


> get off the drugs and step into reality... you can only be nice for so long


if there on private property and the land owner gives you permission then put up a fence or something, atleast that way put up some no trespassing signs, trespassers will be shot that way your totally cool to lace someone up with some paintballs or **** a nice rifle with some scatter shot haha or rock pellets dam that would hrurt


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> Seriously, are you guys retarted?
> 
> By poachers I'm assuming that people are trespassing on YOUR private property to ride. If this happens, don't warn them with paintballs, warn them with shotgun shells full of rock salt. It wont kill them, but it'll sure sting like hell and teach them a lesson. On top of that you have the legal right because they are trespassing (a illegal and arrestable offense). Just make sure you have the appropriate warnings and signage.
> 
> ...


ok there guy.. show up and try and poach my trails and see what happens... we have permission from the caretaker of the land and the police know where our **** is... other than that its invite only... people we have invited out in the past have abused there knowledge... and as far as getting the piss beat out of me... that **** will not happen... that is a fact... so in conclusion... dont try and be the parent stepping into some **** you know nothing about... all its going to do is cause you problems with people you dont want them with


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

heks said:


> they are temporary if hacks start showing up, getting hurt, and spreading the word... we keep our **** secret... and plan to keep it that way... the trails have been there for years... because they are in a secret location no in the public view.. plus we have permission from the lands caretaker... hes on our side... bwahahahahahaa


You will never win an arguement against some fycktard keyboard warriors, that have never invested hundreds, if not thousands of hours into building sick, hidden spots like some of us have. They couldn't possibly understand.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

zachdank said:


>


bwahahahahaa bwahahaaaa.. word


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

creyc said:


> Try niceness, it works wonders


Gee what a revelation.

Laziness is laziness regardless of how much courtesy is extended.

Those with a work ethic and an appreciation of what it takes to make a good spot are much more rare than you think. I've made a lot of good friends through building. I didn't make them through being a dick. I made them because they were responsive.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> Seriously, are you guys retarted?
> 
> By poachers I'm assuming that people are trespassing on YOUR private property to ride. If this happens, don't warn them with paintballs, warn them with shotgun shells full of rock salt. It wont kill them, but it'll sure sting like hell and teach them a lesson. On top of that you have the legal right because they are trespassing (a illegal and arrestable offense). Just make sure you have the appropriate warnings and signage.
> 
> ...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

wow, i never been much for trolling, but scored today i guess.

okay kids, have fun, go shred, and leave your paintball guns at home.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

zachdank said:


> You will never win an arguement against some fycktard keyboard warriors, that have never invested hundreds, if not thousands of hours into building sick, hidden spots like some of us have. They couldn't possibly understand.


for sure... its just fun someytimes ya know... i mean how often do i post..  when you gunna be out next


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> You will never win an arguement against some fycktard keyboard warriors...


seems to be a lot of 'em around nowdays....spraying sh!t out their @ss with no clue.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

euroford said:


> wow, i never been much for trolling, but scored today i guess.
> 
> okay kids, have fun, go shred, and leave your paintball guns at home.


Go spend the next year with a shovel and get back to us, on how you feel about poachers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

heks said:


> ok there guy.. show up and try and poach my trails and see what happens... we have permission from the caretaker of the land and the police know where our **** is... other than that its invite only... people we have invited out in the past have abused there knowledge... and as far as getting the piss beat out of me... that **** will not happen... that is a fact... so in conclusion... dont try and be the parent stepping into some **** you know nothing about... all its going to do is cause you problems with people you dont want them with


Your jumps are on private land. If anyone came onto my private property uninvited, there will be hell to pay twice over.

A lot of secret spots people claim ownership of are just bandit trails on public land.

Technically all of my trails are on crown land, and it's illegal to alter anything without express gov't permission(I'm not a bad person, I just want a nice table-top ) 
There's nothing I can do to 'protect my jumps' because they are not my property to begin with. We just don't tell everyone and their goddamn dog where they are.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

I thought "his dudeness" summed it up quite well. No bullsh*t, just the reality of a situation you guys (heks) seem to be getting very emotional about!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

heks said:


> when you gunna be out next


I don't know, but it better be fycking soon. I'm fiending for some Socal action.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sriracha said:


> seems to be a lot of 'em around nowdays....spraying sh!t out their @ss with no clue.


MTBR is the king of that $hit.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I love the tough talk from both sides.

Bwaha - Im going to poach the skatepark now..


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> Violence never is the answer





his dudeness said:


> And BTW- if any punk groms with a hyperactive sense of entitlement shoot me with paintballs on any trails I ride they are going to get a broken paintball gun and probably a broken face..





> well get prepared to get the piss beat out of you a lot.


You tell 'em!!

I do think shooting someone with a paintball gun is stupid. You can make your point without making a mess. But the larger issue of people unwilling to work on a spot that they use and abuse addresses nothing more than being fed up with inconsideration. I NEVER go to a spot I didn't build and not offer to do some work.

But then again, I build a large percentage of the places I ride and appreciate what it takes to do so. It's obvious who doesn't.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> But then again, I build a large percentage of the places I ride and appreciate what it takes to do so. It's obvious who doesn't.


Yup, not only do I build most of the stuff, I buy most of the tools too. I don't mind it, its all a part of our hobby.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Im going to poach the skatepark now..


Awesome...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

creyc said:


> Yup, not only do I build most of the stuff, I buy most of the tools too. I don't mind it, its all a part of our hobby.


Just checked your profile to see where you live (not because I'm stalking you, just curious about what kind of dirt you're used to). You in clearwater florida by any chance?

There are plenty of people I ride with who can't ever be depended on to dig. That's just the way it works out, and they're still my friends, and we still ride together. But you'll never in a million years win an argument advocating someone's RIGHT or ENTITLEMENT to ride someone else's hard work. Especially if they don't want you there. Yes you can be an inconsiderate prick and do as you please but at the same time those doing the work can call you on your lack of contribution. If you don't feel the need to, then fine.

Speaking for myself, my group builds some things that we know are going to get found and see a lot of traffic. But we also have some more hidden stuff that we put a lot of work into and don't like to build things over and over again because of others lack of respect if and when it gets found. It's not a big deal when we're only repairing our use, so we try to keep things hidden. It's extremely dry where I live (lake tahoe) and our building season is miniscule. It's either snow or dust most of the year, so it's not like we can go fix something whenever we feel like it. If it gets destroyed in the summer, it's months before we can make it rideable again.

Like I said before.......I show up to other people's spots expecting to work because I appreciate the rare occasions that happens to me. Your results may vary. But in the meantime, I still have very little respect for people who lack the vision to contribute to a place they wish to ride.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

heks said:


> why waste the time in building sick jumps if your going to try and teach some hacks how to ride on them.. the trails we have are built for us who shred and only us who shred... we bring friends out there on invitation along with telling them to keep there mouths shut about the place... some could not and some came and became poachers... its to those as*hats i speak... and sorry your not going to get us to teach you how to shred


That is the exact attitude that is detrimental to the sport. I am sorry that when you were born you came out of the womb "shredding". Sorry, but everyone sucked at some point and you learned from somebody better than you. Apparently, you have forgotten that.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Atleast now I am seeing some of the members of this board for who they really are. I am a hack and do not care to admit it and hopefully I will eventually find a group of that will take me under their wings and teach me to jump and build. So, according to you, you would like to see the poachers repair the trail, what if they do not do it correctly, then what, A bigger mess than before.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> That is the exact attitude that is detrimental to the sport. I am sorry that when you were born you came out of the womb "shredding". Sorry, but everyone sucked at some point and you learned from somebody better than you. Apparently, you have forgotten that.


i don't buy that arguement. in fact, i think the opposite is true. with all these bad @ss movies being released and free tech info all over the intraweb, newbies nowdays think they are born out of the womb shredding and knowing everything. the newb hacks are the ones not taking the time to listen to, learn from and respect those that tilled the trail before them.

of course there's exceptions to these generalizations, but the OP is addressing those that do not respect.
and in fact, back in the day, a serious beatdown would've been served in cases like this. times have changed.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> Atleast now I am seeing some of the members of this board for who they really are. I am a hack and do not care to admit it and hopefully I will eventually find a group of that will take me under their wings and teach me to jump and build. So, according to you, you would like to see the poachers repair the trail, what if they do not do it correctly, then what, A bigger mess than before.


Jesus dude........drop the melodrama.

There are very few people out there who would shun you if you're willing to help them move dirt. If you are willing to do so, then you're not the topic of this thread.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

No melodrama from me. I was treated this way just last week. I came wanted to learn to build and ride and got met with this same crap. This was on public land legally, but built my a few indivudauls.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> No melodrama from me. I was treated this way just last week. I came wanted to learn to build and ride and got met with this same crap. This was on public land legally, but built my a few indivudauls.


While I agree, that sucks (my reaction would have been different)....it should also be motivation to start your own spot. Regardless of how welcoming someone wants to be with their own work, you're still not entitled to it.

I'll tell you the same thing I tell everyone who wants to learn how to build. Wear out a flathead shovel to the point where it's like aluminum foil on the end and you'll know how to build jumps.

It's just dirt. You'll figure it out.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> While I agree, that sucks (my reaction would have been different)....it should also be motivation to start your own spot. Regardless of how welcoming someone wants to be with their own work, you're still not entitled to it.
> 
> I'll tell you the same thing I tell everyone who wants to learn how to build. Wear out a flathead shovel to the point where it's like aluminum foil on the end and you'll know how to build jumps.
> 
> It's just dirt. You'll figure it out.


THANKYOU:thumbsup:


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

MaddSquirrel said:


> Atleast now I am seeing some of the members of this board for who they really are. I am a hack and do not care to admit it and hopefully I will eventually find a group of that will take me under their wings and teach me to jump and build. So, according to you, you would like to see the poachers repair the trail, what if they do not do it correctly, then what, A bigger mess than before.


even if they tried would be better than not at all it atleast shows they are willing to work... go build your own **** and have it destroyed and i want to see you say then " its on public land"... everything i have learned on my bike has been from eating **** and gettin up and tryin g it again, not from instruction or some video... same goes for building jumps... its years of trial and error.. building is an art that not to many people know or are willing to pass on... spend a couple years with a diggin tool and i can say you will know what you are doing


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I found it was a lot easier on me if I just expected everything we built to get torn down at some point. That's what has happened at every single place we built, no matter how remote we thought it was. Once you get into that mindset it's a little easier to stomach, but not much. BTW, all of ours are technically illegal and some guys have even been ticketed.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> I found it was a lot easier on me if I just expected everything we built to get torn down at some point. That's what has happened at every single place we built, no matter how remote we thought it was. Once you get into that mindset it's a little easier to stomach, but not much. BTW, all of ours are technically illegal and some guys have even been ticketed.


DUH


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks all. I understand that I need to dig and before I moved I did what I could to help out, even if that was just digging up the dirt and pushing the wheel barrow. I would also groom a little. This spot was given by the city and turned into a park and is supported by the locals, so given these cirucumstances seems that they would be a little more welcoming.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Just checked your profile to see where you live (not because I'm stalking you, just curious about what kind of dirt you're used to). You in clearwater florida by any chance?


Yup, clearwater area. Well at least I used to, I've since moved out to the LA area.

And while the total number of places to actually build and ride sucks, the terrain (whats not consumed by buildings or roads) has more potential, with its hills and such. It kind of sucks coming from clearwater but LA is at least closer to a couple really good larger places, like mammoth and northstar.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Being an asshat wont win you many friends....


we have enough friends, we don't need any more. we want the douchebags that think they are our friends to piss off since they only sneak out when no-one is around, hack it up and never fix shizz....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> we have enough friends, we don't need any more. we want the douchebags that think they are our friends to piss off since they only sneak out when no-one is around, hack it up and never fix shizz....


Ok, I'll amend my statement: "Being an asshat is bad karma". 
I'm not denying that it's fycked up that people don't respect the work that goes into building dirt jumps. It's a shytty feeling, I know.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

zachdank said:


> You will never win an arguement against some fycktard keyboard warriors, that have never invested hundreds, if not thousands of hours into building sick, hidden spots like some of us have. They couldn't possibly understand.


You sound a lot like an EMO kid here. "Nobody understands me, boo hoo. My girlfriend broke up with me in the 6th grade, now I'm 17 and I'm not over it... Why oh why am I the only one that had this happen to... I'm gonna go home and listen to some dashboard and slit my wrists."

Come on kids.  I've been riding for about 14 years and in that time I have built lots of trails (probably more than you... as in 8 mile stretches of beautiful backcountry dh) and have dealt with your so-called "poachers" plenty of times. And yeah, it sucks when some kid who is brand new at the sport cases a jump, screws up a lip, or worse yet... he rolls the entire thing. But you gotta start somewhere, and we were all that kid with no skills at some point or another. So go easy on the groms and EDUCATE them on how to do things properly... that way you wont be bitter and the problem will be solved. If you are so worried about your super secret trail with sweet jumps, then why were you and your friends such blatant idiots about not keeping it a secret? If your secret location is such a secret then how did everyone find out? Maybe you should stop trying to play the my d*cks bigger than yours game and realize that it was ultimately one of you who told someone about your place. People don't just wander onto private land on a hunch that there might be some jump trails. You are entirely to blame here, shoot yourself in the face with a paintball not others. What you should be more worried about is the fact that you are constructing dangerous mounds of dirt on someones property which inevitably becomes a liability for the land owner and you. Yes you can get sued if someone crashes and gets hurt. Try explaining that to your parents and your guidance counselor.

Maybe it's time to write up some sort of binding agreement that everyone has to sign saying that they wont sue you or the land owner if they crash, maybe include a clause that if you ride there you must help to maintain the trails. I believe its called a release of liability, but then again I'm sure you knew that already since you are the masters and nobody knows anything about "investing hundreds if not thousands of hours into building sick, hidden spots."

And Heks, yeah you sound tough on the internet with your paintball gun and everything. As far as the police being on your side... trust me they aren't. I've had more run-ins with land owners, rangers, forest service workers, and cops than you can imagine and they aren't going to side with you shooting kids with paintball guns because they're riding jumps on land that YOU DON"T OWN. For your information, you posted a threat. If you follow through with it and actually start shooting people its called assault and battery and assault with a deadly weapon. Your posted threat makes it pre-meditated and that much worse for you when you're standing in front of a judge trying to convince him that you were only trying to stop punk kids from riding your sweet jumps. Good luck there sparky.

And no, I'm no parent. Matter of fact I'm just a 25 year old Nor Cal bandit. And yeah, I am calling you out on your pimply faced and immature teen angst. Bummer dude. And as far as messing with people that I don't want to mess with... I know my limits, obviously you don't. You have a paintball gun, I have real ones. Come trespassing on my land with my huge "no trespassing or you will be shot" signs to ride my trails and you will learn what honesty is all about. I have a legal right to defend myself if I feel threatened on my property since I own the land and I have the proper notices surrounding it. The people that ride there don't open their big fat mouths about it and they have all signed release of liability paperwork. My trails are kept secret, get regular maintenence, and are absolutely amazing since I've been grooming them for the past few seasons. But what am I saying... I haven't the foggiest idea what I'm talking about. I better leave it to you pro's.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

.....


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> You sound a lot like an EMO kid here. "Nobody understands me, boo hoo. My girlfriend broke up with me in the 6th grade, now I'm 17 and I'm not over it... Why oh why am I the only one that had this happen to... I'm gonna go home and listen to some dashboard and slit my wrists."
> 
> Come on kids.  I've been riding for about 14 years and in that time I have built lots of trails (probably more than you... as in 8 mile stretches of beautiful backcountry dh) and have dealt with your so-called "poachers" plenty of times. And yeah, it sucks when some kid who is brand new at the sport cases a jump, screws up a lip, or worse yet... he rolls the entire thing. But you gotta start somewhere, and we were all that kid with no skills at some point or another. So go easy on the groms and EDUCATE them on how to do things properly... that way you wont be bitter and the problem will be solved. If you are so worried about your super secret trail with sweet jumps, then why were you and your friends such blatant idiots about not keeping it a secret? If your secret location is such a secret then how did everyone find out? Maybe you should stop trying to play the my d*cks bigger than yours game and realize that it was ultimately one of you who told someone about your place. People don't just wander onto private land on a hunch that there might be some jump trails. You are entirely to blame here, shoot yourself in the face with a paintball not others. What you should be more worried about is the fact that you are constructing dangerous mounds of dirt on someones property which inevitably becomes a liability for the land owner and you. Yes you can get sued if someone crashes and gets hurt. Try explaining that to your parents and your guidance counselor.
> 
> ...


Wow, I thought *I* rambled on.

have you considered changing your SN to BrilliantToughGuyWithVerbalDiarrhea?


----------



## MBMSfreerider (Jul 2, 2007)

What are you talking about. I am completely lost. And just so you know,paintballs don't hurt that bad.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> You sound a lot like an EMO kid here. "Nobody understands me, boo hoo. My girlfriend broke up with me in the 6th grade, now I'm 17 and I'm not over it... Why oh why am I the only one that had this happen to... I'm gonna go home and listen to some dashboard and slit my wrists."
> 
> Come on kids.  I've been riding for about 14 years and in that time I have built lots of trails (probably more than you... as in 8 mile stretches of beautiful backcountry dh) and have dealt with your so-called "poachers" plenty of times. And yeah, it sucks when some kid who is brand new at the sport cases a jump, screws up a lip, or worse yet... he rolls the entire thing. But you gotta start somewhere, and we were all that kid with no skills at some point or another. So go easy on the groms and EDUCATE them on how to do things properly... that way you wont be bitter and the problem will be solved. If you are so worried about your super secret trail with sweet jumps, then why were you and your friends such blatant idiots about not keeping it a secret? If your secret location is such a secret then how did everyone find out? Maybe you should stop trying to play the my d*cks bigger than yours game and realize that it was ultimately one of you who told someone about your place. People don't just wander onto private land on a hunch that there might be some jump trails. You are entirely to blame here, shoot yourself in the face with a paintball not others. What you should be more worried about is the fact that you are constructing dangerous mounds of dirt on someones property which inevitably becomes a liability for the land owner and you. Yes you can get sued if someone crashes and gets hurt. Try explaining that to your parents and your guidance counselor.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

omg, i missed so much interesting drama while i was out RIDING MY BIKE.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> ......And BTW- if any punk groms with a hyperactive sense of entitlement shoot me with paintballs on any trails I ride they are going to get a broken paintball gun and probably a broken face....


whatever boss, more like a broken nothing. we're definately punks, but we're not groms and we hand out serious beatdowns to disrespecting fools....


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> whatever boss, more like a broken nothing. we're definately punks, but we're not groms and we hand out serious beatdowns to disrespecting fools....


thats fing classic.

:thumbsup:

(your being sarcastic right?)


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

euroford said:


> thats fing classic.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> (your being sarcastic right?)


You win the award for the most clueless focker on this thread. I love it.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> ...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> You win the award for the most clueless focker on this thread. I love it.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

zachdank said:


> You win the award for the most clueless focker on this thread. I love it.


so you got 2nd place?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

euroford said:


> so you got 2nd place?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

euroford said:


> so you got 2nd place?


Nah, i just hand out the awards.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


>


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


>


haha


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> .....


That is terrible broham. You sure you didn't mean something like this.










Or maybe.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> That is terrible broham. You sure you didn't mean something like this.
> 
> ZD is like batman just fighting off the mtbr sharks...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> zachdank said:
> 
> 
> > That is terrible broham. You sure you didn't mean something like this.
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Here it is in a nutshell

In SoCal.....there are only a few riders who build things in the local area....The rest say they will help, but when the time comes they are *biatches* and never help out. I myself, do about 90% of the work on a certain W. Texas trail....everyone else can kiss my @$$....all you fvckers who take cheater lines.....fvck you...if I catch you...your day is coming with broken spokes or fighting time. Poachers suck period. If you can't ride something....go somewhere else and rid there and build your skillz....don't fvck up what we have built.

Heks, WCH and roaming oregon really put in the time on a certain spot......it is a shame when people fvck up what you made because they have no skillz..

this should be the end of this thread

build stuff on your own....if you can't do a certain trail or jump line.....then don't fvck it up for the guys that can

also do trail work....the trails you normally ride ...get out there and dig and make the trail better for all

*FYI* if you ride the trail I normally work on....be prepared for pits (to make you go over the bars if you take cheater lines), rocks to make the trail narrow, because this 10 foot wide trail ain't going to work anymore.......I will do what ever I can to make the trail harder for those who fvck it up by riding around stunts.....Look out for a lot of barb wire and things to throw you to the ground

Bottom Line...If you can't ride the particular place go somewhere else


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Here it is in a nutshell
> 
> In SoCal.....there are only a few riders who build things in the local area....The rest say they will help, but when the time comes they are *biatches* and never help out. I myself, do about 90% of the work on a certain W. Texas trail....everyone else can kiss my @$$....all you fvckers who take cheater lines.....fvck you...if I catch you...your day is coming with broken spokes or fighting time. Poachers suck period. If you can't ride something....go somewhere else and rid there and build your skillz....don't fvck up what we have built.
> 
> ...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Here it is in a nutshell
> 
> In SoCal.....there are only a few riders who build things in the local area....The rest say they will help, but when the time comes they are *biatches* and never help out. I myself, do about 90% of the work on a certain W. Texas trail....everyone else can kiss my @$$....all you fvckers who take cheater lines.....fvck you...if I catch you...your day is coming with broken spokes or fighting time. Poachers suck period. If you can't ride something....go somewhere else and rid there and build your skillz....don't fvck up what we have built.
> 
> ...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> HAHAHA YES!!!
> 
> [URL=https://photobucket.com][IMG alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"]https://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/1ORBUST/ha/tito-bust-a-move.gif[/URL]


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

creyc said:


> Yup, clearwater area. Well at least I used to, I've since moved out to the LA area.
> 
> And while the total number of places to actually build and ride sucks, the terrain (whats not consumed by buildings or roads) has more potential, with its hills and such. It kind of sucks coming from clearwater but LA is at least closer to a couple really good larger places, like mammoth and northstar.


I grew up in Jacksonville and went to school at UF. I moved out here in 2000 but was pretty impressed with what Santos had become, as well as the stuff in Brooksville.

But it's different out here..........way too many people with big bikes, big mouths and a sense of their own greatness over community.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> I grew up in Jacksonville and went to school at UF. I moved out here in 2000 but was pretty impressed with what Santos had become, as well as the stuff in Brooksville.
> 
> But it's different out here..........way too many people with big bikes, big mouths and a sense of their own greatness over community.


One of things i hate most about socal is how much money parents spend getting their kids bikes. I am so tired of seeing complete noobs riding brand new giant glorys and sinister r9s and specialized demos and all they do is huck curbs or try to poach whatever i build and just noob it up. I for one have payed for my big bike with my money and it wasn't easy.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> You sound a lot like an EMO kid here. "Nobody understands me, boo hoo. My girlfriend broke up with me in the 6th grade, now I'm 17 and I'm not over it... Why oh why am I the only one that had this happen to... I'm gonna go home and listen to some dashboard and slit my wrists."
> 
> Come on kids.  I've been riding for about 14 years and in that time I have built lots of trails (probably more than you... as in 8 mile stretches of beautiful backcountry dh) and have dealt with your so-called "poachers" plenty of times. And yeah, it sucks when some kid who is brand new at the sport cases a jump, screws up a lip, or worse yet... he rolls the entire thing. But you gotta start somewhere, and we were all that kid with no skills at some point or another. So go easy on the groms and EDUCATE them on how to do things properly... that way you wont be bitter and the problem will be solved. If you are so worried about your super secret trail with sweet jumps, then why were you and your friends such blatant idiots about not keeping it a secret? If your secret location is such a secret then how did everyone find out? Maybe you should stop trying to play the my d*cks bigger than yours game and realize that it was ultimately one of you who told someone about your place. People don't just wander onto private land on a hunch that there might be some jump trails. You are entirely to blame here, shoot yourself in the face with a paintball not others. What you should be more worried about is the fact that you are constructing dangerous mounds of dirt on someones property which inevitably becomes a liability for the land owner and you. Yes you can get sued if someone crashes and gets hurt. Try explaining that to your parents and your guidance counselor.
> 
> ...


Jesus, dude. Get a fycking clue and get out of our thread. You really have no idea what you are talking about.

Heks just made a jab (not a serious threat) at people who read this forum that have been showing up at the jumps (this has nothing to do with DH trails) and have not been holding up their weight with a shovel. It's as simple as that.

Coming into a thread where you know nothing about a situation and then start preaching about what they should do (not to mention insulting them) is extremely poor form. And what is really hilliarious is how you stated that you're 25 and have been riding for 14 years, so that somehow makes you the most knowledgeable person in the world on the subject... get a clue, some of us have been riding bikes longer than you have been alive. But, we have never used that as a "that makes me holier-than-thou" excuse.

Guys like Heks, Kidwoo, ZD, and WCH get it... it's simple trail etiquette.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

This thread mostly sucks.


Have fun with your toy guns.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

wow, there are a lot of pro internet users here posting the pics. It makes me very happy. Most importantly SMT, building features into trails that will intentionally hurt people? That sounds like a fast track to getting trails on public land closed. I'm glad your posting this on public forums where I know lots of anti MTB community groups look. Real smart!!!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> Jesus, dude. Get a fycking clue and get out of our thread. You really have no idea what you are talking about.


get a clue x 2. this thread spawned troll bait and it just took a life of it pw0n.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

more funny pictorz!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> wow, there are a lot of pro internet users here posting the pics. It makes me very happy. Most importantly SMT, building features into trails that will intentionally hurt people? That sounds like a fast track to getting trails on public land closed. I'm glad your posting this on public forums where I know lots of anti MTB community groups look. Real smart!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

euroford said:


> get a clue x 2. this thread spawned troll bait and it just took a life of it pw0n.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

euroford said:


> get a clue x 2. this thread spawned troll bait and it just took a life of it pw0n.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Man, you guys should all move to the east coast. "Trail Poaching" is more or less non-existent. 

Seriously, I live on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere in NH in a town where not a single other person rides DH/FR. The only DH/FR stuff I've got is the stuff i build myself. There is no one to poach it. Kind of sad:nonod: no one to ride and build with


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Poaching is the best!

Although sometimes I like hard-boiled, or scrambled even.

I want this thread to last forever [Insert inflammatory remark here]<INSERT here remark inflammatory><INSERT here remark inflammatory>


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Gemini2k05 said:


> wow, there are a lot of pro internet users here posting the pics. It makes me very happy. Most importantly SMT, building features into trails that will intentionally hurt people? That sounds like a fast track to getting trails on public land closed. I'm glad your posting this on public forums where I know lots of anti MTB community groups look. Real smart!!!


I don't post pictures thank you very much..


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

One of the funniest threads to read in a long time? I think so.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

#1ORBUST said:


> I don't post pictures thank you very much..


check your pm


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dowst said:


> Man, you guys should all move to the east coast. "Trail Poaching" is more or less non-existent.
> 
> Seriously, I live on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere in NH in a town where not a single other person rides DH/FR. The only DH/FR stuff I've got is the stuff i build myself. There is no one to poach it. Kind of sad:nonod: no one to ride and build with


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Poaching is the best!
> 
> Although sometimes I like hard-boiled, or scrambled even.
> 
> I want this thread to last forever [Insert inflammatory remark here]<INSERT here remark inflammatory><INSERT here remark inflammatory>


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Poaching is the best!
> 
> Although sometimes I like hard-boiled, or scrambled even.
> 
> I want this thread to last forever


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds to me like there are some seriously dumb people who have never built any trails/jumps in their lives. Too many ramblings have gone on and too many internet feelings have been hurt. If you think that people are overreacting about poachers on their trails, I think that you don't care enough about (or work on) your own trails to talk. I also think that getting new riders into the sport is a good thing, but man I remember getting my front tire slashed because I poached a spot when I was 13. This made me respect trails that I didn't build and forced me to go and build my own trails. (which paid off huge now). 

GO PICK UP A SHOVEL AND QUIT B*tching


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

poach my trail and ill send these hotties after you--


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

dang... to the dumb ass talkin about real guns you really must be a complete retard... retard:madman: ... its about **** you have no clue about... go play on your tables and stay awya from here:nono: ... you will get hurt


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> You sound a lot like an EMO kid here. "Nobody understands me, boo hoo. My girlfriend broke up with me in the 6th grade, now I'm 17 and I'm not over it... Why oh why am I the only one that had this happen to... I'm gonna go home and listen to some dashboard and slit my wrists."
> 
> Come on kids.  I've been riding for about 14 years and in that time I have built lots of trails (probably more than you... as in 8 mile stretches of beautiful backcountry dh) and have dealt with your so-called "poachers" plenty of times. And yeah, it sucks when some kid who is brand new at the sport cases a jump, screws up a lip, or worse yet... he rolls the entire thing. But you gotta start somewhere, and we were all that kid with no skills at some point or another. So go easy on the groms and EDUCATE them on how to do things properly... that way you wont be bitter and the problem will be solved. If you are so worried about your super secret trail with sweet jumps, then why were you and your friends such blatant idiots about not keeping it a secret? If your secret location is such a secret then how did everyone find out? Maybe you should stop trying to play the my d*cks bigger than yours game and realize that it was ultimately one of you who told someone about your place. People don't just wander onto private land on a hunch that there might be some jump trails. You are entirely to blame here, shoot yourself in the face with a paintball not others. What you should be more worried about is the fact that you are constructing dangerous mounds of dirt on someones property which inevitably becomes a liability for the land owner and you. Yes you can get sued if someone crashes and gets hurt. Try explaining that to your parents and your guidance counselor.
> 
> ...


you really are a dumbass... there i said it... to think your old by saying your 25 and have been riding for 14 years doesnt mean ****... ill tell you rite now we are definately not kids...
this is to people we know and not on dh crap... come down here with your big mouth and see how far your 25 year old ass gets... so stick to your sweet tables chump


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

cmooreboards said:


> but man I remember getting my front tire slashed because I poached a spot when I was 13.


LOL. awwwwww... did some big kids pick on you for riding through their dirt?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Whoa man!*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Here it is in a nutshell
> 
> In SoCal.....there are only a few riders who build things in the local area....The rest say they will help, but when the time comes they are *biatches* and never help out. I myself, do about 90% of the work on a certain W. Texas trail....everyone else can kiss my @$$....all you fvckers who take cheater lines.....fvck you...if I catch you...your day is coming with broken spokes or fighting time. Poachers suck period. If you can't ride something....go somewhere else and rid there and build your skillz....don't fvck up what we have built.
> 
> ...


Are you serious about the pits and barb wire?? That is a little intense, isn't it? You are willing to cause serious injury or possibly worse, just to make a point? I had a completely different opinion about you from this forum; this thread really shows people's true colors.

First off let me say that I appreciate any work put into a trail. Builders, diggers, and suppliers are hard to come by, trust me I know. It takes a crew of good people to keep a trail up and going, and especially maintained. I put more than my fair share of time in behind a drill, hammer, saw, and shovel. I don't mind it at all. In fact I actually like to dig, and I offer anytime I ride an invited trail.

If the land is yours, you have all the right in the world to regulate. If so, disregard the following.

However, placing booby traps on a trail that is "illegal" or on public land is straight fu*ked! I understand the protectiveness of your work, no one likes to rebuild something because of some as*hole screwing it up. Who has not rode around and noticed a new trail or something that looks interesting and decide to roll it. It happens all the time! So, let's say that I am cruising around the hills in W.Texas and I stumble upon this trail that looks amazingly maintained and sweet. I decide to check it out, you know, appreciate the building. So I roll down and I realize that, "whoa! the guys that ride this are nuts! "They must have some awesome skills, and I would love to watch them ride, maybe learn a thing or two, you know? So I am rolling the trail and I know that the stunts are extreme, but I am interested to see the rest of the trail, plus I am just roaming around in the hills and need to get back, this trail should take me somewhere. So again, I am rolling the trail and I know I have to go around these big stunts. I roll around one, and BAMN! over the bars I go and smash my face off the side of some pit. This would make me pissed, but it is a pit and pits are anywhere dirt is moved. So I am mad and I roll further down trying to get out, pissed because I fell into some huge pit. Then out of nowhere I am closelined by barbwire?? WTF!?? At this point I am walking back up that trail and burning that som-***** to the ground! Simply put and flat out, bobby trapping a trail on public land is the most asinine thing I have ever heard of. :nono:

A few friends and I have a trail that we have been working on for a year or so now. We put many hours into lugging the materials, building, and digging. To be honest with you, I would actually appreciate it if we could find some people willing to ride and build. If I came across someone riding the trail, the last thing I would do is be pissy with them. SO if you are ever in Northern Virginia and want a sweet trail to ride, let me know. The only entrance fee is carrying some lumber or moving some dirt. And keeping it confidential, that is all the respect I look for, and even noobs have it.

Hey guess what?????

*we were all noobs at one time, so get over yourselves your arrogant pricks!*


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Sounds to me the West Coast is an unhappy place.*

I finally got to the end of this thread... Whew,... there were lots-o-internet feeling hurt here. From what I have gathered, the West Coast mentality is somewhat crossed. It seems to me that you guys take riding a bike a bit too seriously. Sounds like no one is better than you and you will keep it that way. I have been interested in West Coast riding, thought about a trip to mammoth or N*, I have confidently taken that out of my mind. I love this sport, love riding, jumping, building, digging, being invited to new trails, helping any way I can, and especially showing new guys the ropes. I find it somewhat of a responsibility, you know, sharing some knowledge or a skill. That is what it is all about right? TO me, this is not even in the West Coast mentality, and that is sad. I will make a promise to you west coasters, especially SOCAL, I will never ride there, more less visit. SO enjoy you super special skills with your super special friends on your super secret trails. You do not have to worry about me. I will stick too the East Coast, where common courtesy is standard practice. And there are no booby traps on trails to risk injury or destroying my bike.

[_Shiver Me Timbers - do you call your trail the Temple of Doom? Do you have a huge rolling boulder that chases people out? _ 

And by the way&#8230;..* If I catch you on my trail you better be prepared to at least drink a beer with me and show me your bike, because I like bikes and beer.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

If I have a problem with barbwire I know who to take it to. I've been riding on this one trail since the early 90's and lately somebody has added pits to it and they are not cool. I will keep fixing the trail for the saftey of others. I'm all for jumps and don't mind them on this trail but pits and no out, is inviting trail workers without a clue to wussify the thing, or worse the bulldozer to come out. So I guess this makes me a poacher with a shovel.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I was just reading through this thread, and congrats on all the little video clips folks, I've been laughing my ass off:thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

> Man, you guys should all move to the east coast. "Trail Poaching" is more or less non-existent.


That goes the same for down here in the South.



> Seriously, I live on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere in NH in a town where not a single other person rides DH/FR. The only DH/FR stuff I've got is the stuff i build myself. There is no one to poach it. Kind of sad no one to ride and build with


The trail (it's more like a bike park) that my friend Kenny and I built on his 2 acre lot is also in the middle of nowhere. 
While we do have a few dedicated freeriders here that come to ride and build occasionally, the Nashville MTB scene is fairly dominated by racer boys and strictly XC trail riders, so Kenny and I have built the vast majority of the stunts on our trail ourselves.



> A few friends and I have a trail that we have been working on for a year or so now. We put many hours into lugging the materials, building, and digging. To be honest with you, I would actually appreciate it if we could find some people willing to ride and build. If I came across someone riding the trail, the last thing I would do is be pissy with them. SO if you are ever in Northern Virginia and want a sweet trail to ride, let me know. The only entrance fee is carrying some lumber or moving some dirt. And keeping it confidential, that is all the respect I look for, and even noobs have it.


Join the club dude. Kenny and I have been working on our trail also for a little over a year. As I mentioned, Nashville is an XC dominated scene and it's like pulling teeth to get anyone to come out and help build, even to ride. I know how you feel.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Most importantly SMT, building features into trails that will intentionally hurt people? That sounds like a fast track to getting trails on public land closed. I'm glad your posting this on public forums where I know lots of anti MTB community groups look. Real smart!!!


hey if you stay on the trail you won't have any problems, but taking a small trail and making it 10 feet wide in places that are visable will do more damge then good period...it sucks when you close down the cheater lines and people re-open them.....visabilty is a bad thing for illegal trails


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

sounds like a lot of dwight shrutes here with all the talk of shooting people and defending yourself and pride. do you really think the people poaching your bmx, i mean mtb dirt jumps are on mtbr?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> Are you serious about the pits and barb wire?? That is a little intense, isn't it? You are willing to cause serious injury or possibly worse, just to make a point? I had a completely different opinion about you from this forum; this thread really shows people's true colors.
> 
> :


you are getting it wrong....the barbwire will be fences....easily seen...they will be there to cut down the riding around, but still off to the side that you wouldn't crash into them....the trail has roll arounds, but people roll around the roll arounds.....pits are in areas that our blocked off, but then people remove blocked off debris and ride, so they pay the penalty....every day it seems like we have to shut down some lines.

This is all in order to get the trail back down to a single track.......it is 10 feet wide in a lot of places and some maybe 15......visabilty of trails is very bad


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

hab1b said:


> sounds like a lot of dwight shrutes here with all the talk of shooting people and defending yourself and pride. do you really think the people poaching your bmx, i mean mtb dirt jumps are on mtbr?


we know they are for a fact... once again another person sticking their nose in places it doesnt belong


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

in coclusion:
Poachers will be shot, thrown into pits, hung with barbwire, and all n all will just have the crap kiked out of them... are we serious... yes,.... are we joking.. yes... so wich one is it... welll just hope you dont find out....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> I finally got to the end of this thread... Whew,... there were lots-o-internet feeling hurt here. From what I have gathered, the West Coast mentality is somewhat crossed. It seems to me that you guys take riding a bike a bit too seriously. Sounds like no one is better than you and you will keep it that way. I have been interested in West Coast riding, thought about a trip to mammoth or N*, I have confidently taken that out of my mind. I love this sport, love riding, jumping, building, digging, being invited to new trails, helping any way I can, and especially showing new guys the ropes. I find it somewhat of a responsibility, you know, sharing some knowledge or a skill. That is what it is all about right? TO me, this is not even in the West Coast mentality, and that is sad. I will make a promise to you west coasters, especially SOCAL, I will never ride there, more less visit. SO enjoy you super special skills with your super special friends on your super secret trails. You do not have to worry about me. I will stick too the East Coast, where common courtesy is standard practice. And there are no booby traps on trails to risk injury or destroying my bike.
> 
> [_Shiver Me Timbers - do you call your trail the Temple of Doom? Do you have a huge rolling boulder that chases people out? _
> 
> And by the way&#8230;..* If I catch you on my trail you better be prepared to at least drink a beer with me and show me your bike, because I like bikes and beer.


nah west coast is a good vibe.....just a lot of people don't dig, but many people ride....I am so envious to see a trail work day and you have 20 people show up...it is a pain to have 4 people show up....everybody has an excuse on why they can't make it, but they show up every day to ride...on advanced trails there are roll arounds and I will even show you where to ride the trail...of course I always have beers


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you are getting it wrong....the barbwire will be fences....easily seen...they will be there to cut down the riding around, but still off to the side that you wouldn't crash into them....the trail has roll arounds, but people roll around the roll arounds.....pits are in areas that our blocked off, but then people remove blocked off debris and ride, so they pay the penalty....every day it seems like we have to shut down some lines.
> 
> This is all in order to get the trail back down to a single track.......it is 10 feet wide in a lot of places and some maybe 15......visabilty of trails is very bad


I can see your point on this. However, it did sound like you had set up traps for innocent riders. I can understand the need to slim down the track as visibility is an issue. I am kind of going through the same thing on our trails. At first we cleared a fairly wide trail, to ensure there were no hiding obstacles. Now, we are working on narrowing it down some in the original areas, and building slimmer on the new trails.

In my opinion, there is always a need for a "go-round" on a large stunt. Many days I am not feeling a certain stunt, and I use the small stunt off to the side to get by.

SMT- I will eat my words, as I misunderstood your post.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Guys guys. C'mon now. Barbed wire? That's the minor league. If you want something along those lines, use concertina wire. 









Note: This was a joke and I do not in anyway advocate the use of this stuff on a trail.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> I can see your point on this. However, it did sound like you had set up traps for innocent riders. I can understand the need to slim down the track as visibility is an issue. I am kind of going through the same thing on our trails. At first we cleared a fairly wide trail, to ensure there were no hiding obstacles. Now, we are working on narrowing it down some in the original areas, and building slimmer on the new trails.
> 
> In my opinion, there is always a need for a "go-round" on a large stunt. Many days I am not feeling a certain stunt, and I use the small stunt off to the side to get by.
> 
> SMT- I will eat my words, as I misunderstood your post.


FYI....the barb wire will be 5 to 10 feet off the trail...it will just be fences to keep people on trail......our big problem is we have had 2 big fires in the last 4 years...there isn't enough vegataion to keep people on the trail naturally


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

hab1b said:


> sounds like a lot of dwight shrutes here with all the talk of shooting people and defending yourself and pride. do you really think the people poaching your bmx, i mean mtb dirt jumps are on mtbr?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> FYI....the barb wire will be 5 to 10 feet off the trail...it will just be fences to keep people on trail......our big problem is we have had 2 big fires in the last 4 years...there isn't enough vegataion to keep people on the trail naturally


Solution: move your ass out of the dry desert to a place where it rains and **** (vegetation) actually grows.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah west coast is a good vibe.....just a lot of people don't dig, but many people ride....I am so envious to see a trail work day and you have 20 people show up...it is a pain to have 4 people show up....everybody has an excuse on why they can't make it, but they show up every day to ride...on advanced trails there are roll arounds and I will even show you where to ride the trail...of course I always have beers


I wish we had 4 people that even showed up!

There was this time when my friend and I were invited to ride a section of trail that is built and maintained by some amazing riders. All are in co-hoots with Transition Bikes, and all rode Gran Mals. lol.. These guys were the best I have ever seen first hand. I spent the day in awe watching these guys rip. There were about 6 of them plus myself and my friend. I felt like a kid in a candy store.

Well, long story short. Everyone puts the bikes down and starts grooming up a little section. One guys said "hey! lets build a berm here". In my mind, I have built a berm or two, and i know how long it takes. So we all get up to the spot, everyone starts jammin on the trail. Within 20 minutes, no sh*t, the whole area was groomed, trees cut back and trimmed, rocks moves, big dead tree was rolled out of the way, and a large berm was created. I could not believe my eyes; it would have taken me two days to do that by myself. I guess the moral of my story is that when people get together and work, amazing things can happen fast.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> I wish we had 4 people that even showed up!
> 
> There was this time when my friend and I were invited to ride a section of trail that is built and maintained by some amazing riders. All are in co-hoots with Transition Bikes, and all rode Gran Mals. lol.. These guys were the best I have ever seen first hand. I spent the day in awe watching these guys rip. There were about 6 of them plus myself and my friend. I felt like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> Well, long story short. Everyone puts the bikes down and starts grooming up a little section. One guys said "hey! lets build a berm here". In my mind, I have built a berm or two, and i know how long it takes. So we all get up to the spot, everyone starts jammin on the trail. Within 20 minutes, no sh*t, the whole area was groomed, trees cut back and trimmed, rocks moves, big dead tree was rolled out of the way, and a large berm was created. I could not believe my eyes; it would have taken me two days to do that by myself. I guess the moral of my story is that when people get together and work, amazing things can happen fast.


wich is exactly why we get pissed... we have the friends to do that kind of stuff but when it comes time to man up the vagasil gets brought out... its just to the point of irritating now... we have talked to people and tried to get the point across nicely but it doesnt work.. so this is the game plan now... its not about legal rights or any of that... its about friends having respect for friends... wich doesnt seem to take place to much anymore... we put alot of blood and sweat into these things only to have them and us taken advantage of... like they just grew... heads just need to learn respect... if not for their friends but atleast for the trails/djs that they like to go ride so much


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

heks said:


> wich is exactly why we get pissed... we have the friends to do that kind of stuff but when it comes time to man up the vagasil gets brought out... its just to the point of irritating now... we have talked to people and tried to get the point across nicely but it doesnt work.. so this is the game plan now... its not about legal rights or any of that... its about friends having respect for friends... wich doesnt seem to take place to much anymore... we put alot of blood and sweat into these things only to have them and us taken advantage of... like they just grew... heads just need to learn respect... if not for their friends but atleast for the trails/djs that they like to go ride so much


Sounds like we have the opposite problem. We can't find people to ride, more less build. The Transition guys offered us the invite anytime we wanted, but I am not about to knowingly walk onto someone's trail unescorted.

It sucks that you got riders that do not want to throw in their fair share of labor time. It is a shame, and i guess I can see your frusteration. Next time, throw a shovel at them or throw them out. (without paintball guns...) lol..


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Poach salmon, not trails...

hey, that could be on a sticker...


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> Sounds like we have the opposite problem. We can't find people to ride, more less build. The Transition guys offered us the invite anytime we wanted, but I am not about to knowingly walk onto someone's trail unescorted.
> 
> It sucks that you got riders that do not want to throw in their fair share of labor time. It is a shame, and i guess I can see your frusteration. Next time, throw a shovel at them or throw them out. (without paintball guns...) lol..


LOL...and you and I have the exact same problem.

I'm really not worried about poachers; mainly in the sense that most all of the stunts we've built, are out of wood/lumber. So you'd have to try pretty hard to break something while riding. If you cased one of our wood landing ramps, you'd suffer far more damage than the ramp would. 
All of the guys that do know about our trail have a standing invitation to come ride whenever they want. Kenny and I trust them enough to where if they ever wanted to bring a friend that we haven't met yet, they would exercise enough common sense to not bring someone who was a tool with them.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

ICanDigIt said:


> Poach salmon, not trails...
> 
> hey, that could be on a sticker...


 i would buy one


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

You all are pussies!!! Get out of here and RIDE! stop crying abour dirt jumps!! Go build some 40 foot ladder gaps and 100 mile long skinies!! ahahahahahaha

Drink beer, cur tav, kick ass!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Good Idea I'm with you, I'm gonna log off and go poaching. I hope I don't run into the paintball malitia.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

You're still talking about this


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

mkrobert81 said:


> You all are pussies!!! Get out of here and RIDE! stop crying abour dirt jumps!! Go build some 40 foot ladder gaps and 100 mile long skinies!! ahahahahahaha
> 
> Drink beer, cur tav, kick ass!


and again another dumbass running his mouth where it shouldnt be


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

heks said:


> and again another dumbass running his mouth where it shouldnt be


like this is some private forum or somthing? this be a perfect spot for running of the mouth.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

euroford said:


> like this is some private forum or somthing? this be a perfect spot for running of the mouth.


This is what my mom did to yours, when she found out she wasn't using birth control.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

euroford said:


> like this is some private forum or somthing? this be a perfect spot for running of the mouth.


same goes for you... you have no idea what you are talking about... dumbass:thumbsup:


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow still arguing, so many wrong people,this is how Columbus must have felt.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

heks said:


> same goes for you... you have no idea what you are talking about... dumbass:thumbsup:


did you at any time think i didn't know that? :skep:


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll help you out heks and westcoast hucker i can probably get a paintball gun and paintballs from my friend, I'm all for keeping poachers out, i hate them. Sometimes I dont even ride, just dig.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

euroford said:


> did you at any time think i didn't know that? :skep:


so then why make yourself look more like a as*hat... bad form


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

we ALL look like asshats in this thread. no exception for me or yourself, and definitly not everybody else.


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

f it... im going to wrangle up 100 rattle snakes and let them go... bwahahahahaaa.. then to ride, the snakes will have to be removed from the bowls..hahahaha... dont know to many heads that will screw with those..


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

heks said:


> f it... im going to wrangle up 100 rattle snakes and let them go... bwahahahahaaa.. then to ride, the snakes will have to be removed from the bowls..hahahaha... dont know to many heads that will screw with those..


or some alligators, no one will mess with those


----------



## heks (Jul 28, 2006)

euroford said:


> we ALL look like asshats in this thread. no exception for me or yourself, and definitly not everybody else.


i look like an asshat because i know what im talking about... that makes alot of sense... heads take **** way to seriously including yourself... poaching is a problem we are having locally( i know its a problem everywhere)... this was originally posted as joke/warning... our crew is done with the poachers at our spot... these people know exactly who they are.. and yes they read this, they are regular mtbr users.. so until you make the jump out here and try and poach our **** this has no concern to you ... does it... quit trying to be the bigger person... once again this about friends disrespecting friends and the work we do:madman:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

who gives a crap if this is some kind of private joke between you your not friends and whatever? i just thought it was a ridiculous pot worth stirring. aka, troll a thon, and jeez yer all aboot it. this crap is right up there with talking about bolting on the supertaco.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

euroford said:


> we ALL look like asshats in this thread. no exception for me or yourself, and definitly not everybody else.


I, sir, am an Ass-Fedora, and take your pedestrian assumptions with great offense!!
:nono:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> or some alligators, no one will mess with those


we have tiger pits and punji sticks at our DJ's

:thumbsup:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

euroford said:


> this crap is right up there with talking about bolting on the supertaco.












Let it go


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't like the response?  

:idea: - Take it to the regional forums and you won't be bothered by the great unwashed masses.

michael


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

ok I broke the link, def. ment no harm. I fell like a dick now.

i like this better thou


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

mykel said:


> Don't like the response?
> 
> :idea: - Take it to the regional forums and you won't be bothered by the great unwashed masses.
> 
> michael


Can't find something good to say? Take it to your mom and she will find spot for that useless mouth of yours. :thumbsup: This thread has gone to crap. If you don't agree that poaching is a problem, or poaching needs to be taken care of, maybe your just a super nice son of a b*tch. As for me and a ton of other guys on here, poaching is a seriously rude gesture that needs to be taken care of. It's all in the eyes of the builder(s) on how they want to treat poachers, or newcomers as some would say. Nobody is right or wrong, just pissed off about lack of respect and rules that they grew up by.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

.......


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> THAT is fycked up and extemely inappropriate... what in the fyck is wrong with you? There is no need for that racist bullsh!t.


although im sure there was no racist intent, agreed.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> THAT is fycked up and extemely inappropriate... what in the fyck is wrong with you? There is no need for that racist bullsh!t.


leave The Bull alone, he means no harm and about as far from a racist as you can get....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> leave The Bull alone, he means no harm and about as far from a racist as you can get....


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


>


someone is buzzed...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> someone is buzzed...


i couldn't post my favorite pic, cuz it had the word biatch in it. WTF?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> i couldn't post my favorite pic, cuz it had the word biatch in it. WTF?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


>


Whoa! That's cool. Teeto's head is fycking large.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

cmooreboards said:


> Can't find something good to say? Take it to your mom and she will find spot for that useless mouth of yours. :thumbsup: This thread has gone to crap. If you don't agree that poaching is a problem, or poaching needs to be taken care of, maybe your just a super nice son of a b*tch. As for me and a ton of other guys on here, poaching is a seriously rude gesture that needs to be taken care of. It's all in the eyes of the builder(s) on how they want to treat poachers, or newcomers as some would say. Nobody is right or wrong, just pissed off about lack of respect and rules that they grew up by.


I am not trying to get into a pissing match with anyone... but here goes nothing.

My statement was neutral. Did not say anything bad, or good. I said nothing regarding my experiences or feeling on the subject. All I did is comment on the fact that this seems to be about some known people not pulling their weight in a specific geographical region. However being it was posted in a general forum, it invited comment from those "outside the loop" These people were then shouted down because they did not know what the actual discussion was about. Hence my comment about taking it to the regional board.

No disrespect here, but as you have made assumptions regarding my feelings on the subject, I may as well take this time to enlighten you. I built my first trail almost 30 years before you started riding ( 1975 ) so maybe I'm not totally new to the subject.

If you build on your land, or land that you have express permission to have at it. Just keep the entire area ( not just where the trails are ) posted as private property / no tresspassing / will be shot, drawn, quarterd, burnt and your ashes scattered in the latrine. Done. Invite who you wish and trust. Others take their chances. In my opinion you give them the option of picking up the tools, and maybe give em a few pointers. If they resist, then maybe a opening a can of woop-ass is appropriate.

However if you build on public land, or any land that you do not have permission to; then if something happens, suck it up buttercup. I have stood and watched one of my trails bulldozed. Yup public land, upset, F#ck ya, however I did not have any sense of entitlement because I knew the risks of it being torn down. If somebody finds your bootleg trail and trashes it you will be upset no doubt. However IT IS NOT YOUR LAND, so you takes yer chances. Again, I had a different trail found by the moto guys. If you think a MTB makes a mess blowing out a berm, do you have any idea what the trail looks like after a bunch of open-class MX racers are done sessioning your piece of sweet trail? You would wish it was only MTB.

Now regarding the OP and the now known issues regarding "friends" trashing your stuff. In this case I agree, even if it is bootleg, if the "friends" know about it and ride it without doing the work then hell ya, bust their chops. Same with if they yap. However if it is an unknown person/rider that found the trail then see above - Public land etc etc. In this case I think you are better off being a bit of a mentor. Everybody has to start somewhere. Teach them how to ride, when to know their limits, and how to dig. Encourge them, otherwise they may come back with shovel and really f*ck things up. ( again, learning the hard way - personel experience )

IMO its always better to try and convert and teach then just beat-down. Exception to the rule is as stated above, insiders that know the rules and disregard and disrespect them - open season.

Thanks for listening.

michael


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> Solution: move your ass out of the dry desert to a place where it rains and **** (vegetation) actually grows.


r u high......we ride all year around....when you are freezing we will be in the high 60's....homie don't play well in the cold


----------

